# Lazy Birds



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

Anyone have any idea how to make idle birds fly more ? Since I upgraded my cages a few months ago to giant cages they have started to fly a lot less, except when flying around the cages when they have their mad half hour a few times a day. They are free to come out of their cages whenever they want and the doors are left open all day, but mostly they just perch in their tree and preen when out.

I have started picking them all up and carrying them to the other side of the house and letting them fly back to their tree, but with them being so tame now they need some encouragement to get moving 😝 They all have a good diet now and are not overweight and all seem very happy they just very lazy birds.🐌🐌


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

How about some recall training?


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

srirachaseahawk said:


> How about some recall training?


I did not know about this, I will look into it thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Recall Training is an excellent idea.
You can also work with them doing other clicker training in order to stimulate their interest.
*
*Basics of Clicker Training*


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Recall Training is an excellent idea.
> You can also work with them doing other clicker training in order to stimulate their interest.*
> 
> *Basics of Clicker Training*


Thanks I started it yesterday, I made little progress but patience and persistence will be the key here. I remember when my birds were seed junkies that took a while to get them adjusted. I joined a vegetable club and for X amount per week I get a large selection of veggies which make the little ones so happy they don't hardly eat millet anymore. Broccoli cauliflower and carrots are particularly in favour at the moment 😊


----------

